# Oman eVisa and on-arrival visa



## huzefa85 (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi,

Has anyone applied for tourist eVisa using the ROP website? I am planning to apply and wanted to know what is the processing time for this visa. Could not find any such information on their website or anywhere online (maybe because it is a new feature)

I have an Indian passport and Australian PR visa. My friend tells me that I am applicable for on-arrival visa and his cousin was able to get the same (cousin had indian passport and UK resident visa), but there is no evidence online for that.

Does anyone have any idea about this? Any information is helpful.

Thanks.


----------

